# siaz snakes



## siaz (Jul 23, 2011)

This Message is Moderated
hi all new here ,small online store 
if we not got ask and i will do my best to find it for you.
deal mainly in snakes but others soon
will also be doing courier service 
soon as defra sent me license
Home - Siaz Snakes 07547928430
any one wants reptiles delivered 
please contact via here or web site
thanks for looking
si


----------

